

Repositioning the KDE Brand - timtadh
http://dot.kde.org/2009/11/24/repositioning-kde-brand

======
jacquesm
I never really thought about KDE as a brand, more as a bunch of software that
happen to implement a desktop, of which I use only the taskbar, the calculator
and 'konsole'.

The word 'community' is also not what's on my mind when I look at KDE, that is
a very developer centric view of the world, to most people KDE really is a
little 'k' logo on their taskbar and that's about it.

All the rest of the application level stuff could disappear from my system
tomorrow and I probably would not miss it.

And I don't really care much about what it is called.

Brands are a requirement for commercial software, open source doesn't really
need brands.

Imagine, GNU as a brand ? emacs ? gnome ? GCC ?

